# Lathe Bench



## gregs4163 (Nov 9, 2010)

Some of you were interested in my design for my lathe bench, so here's a few more pictures along with a drawing I made with a few dimensions on it. One of the things I incorporated into the design was a box design under the top to accept (2) 50 lbs blocks of steel that direct the weight at each end over the feet, making it very stable with no vibration. It could also be filled with cement or sand instead of the steel.


----------



## dhallnc (Nov 9, 2010)

That's very nice Greg. What did the materials set you back?


----------



## boxerman (Nov 9, 2010)

That a nice lathe bench.


----------



## Dudley Young (Nov 9, 2010)

I like it. BZ


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting the plan, Gregory! I will be starting shortly and will post picture when it's finished!


----------



## alphageek (Nov 10, 2010)

Thats an excellent looking bench.. one question and one suggestion.
Question:   What is that below the extension?  Almost looks like a switch?

Suggestion:  A set of wheels on the headstock end that would engage if you pick up the tailstock end by a foot or two... That would make this thing very easy to move around without affecting its stability.


----------



## gregs4163 (Nov 10, 2010)

No it's not a switch it's my Veritas scraper burnisher. As far as the cost I'm not quite sure as the cost of the whole project I'm guessing about $50, it's all out of 2x6's with the top a 2x10 and then assorted carriage bolts & screws.


----------



## SonOfMartin (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you - exactly what I've been looking for.  I appreciate your time and effort in posting the photos and the plans.


----------



## marter1229 (Nov 10, 2010)

Great bench!
thank you for sharing,and I have saved it.

Terry


----------



## penfancy (Nov 13, 2010)

Great looking bench!


----------

